# Bought a Buckmark Last Week



## TexasFats

Well, I went and done it. One week ago today, I bought a Browning Buckmark Standard with the 5.5" (?) bbl. It is really a nice shooting little pistol. I liked the adjustable sights and the polished flats on the side of the barrel. Of course, it is not as nice as my 1948 Colt Woodsman, but I don't like to shoot it because it is my "good luck gun."

Oh, I got the Buckmark for $229 plus tax. The date on the envelope with the spent cases that was included was March of 2002, so they had the gun in inventory for a while, but there is nothing wrong with that when it gets me a good deal.

It is going to take a little breaking in. I had about 4 or 5 failures to feed in the first 200 rounds, but that was getting better. Also, they only happened when chambering the first round of a full magazine. Once that first round was chambered, it ate CCI standard velocity .22 LR like peanuts. The failures to feed involved the bullet and the feed ramp, and should go away after about another 300 rounds. It was getting better after the 200 rounds I put through it last Saturday. I'd like to go out again, but $13.00/hr for range time is a bit steep, and I have a ton of college papers to grade this week-end.


----------



## Baldy

Hey Tex how about some pictures of your new gun. Good luck with it.


----------



## 2400

Glad to hear you like the new gun, Did you strip it, clean and oil it before you went shooting?


----------



## Charlie

2400 said:


> Glad to hear you like the new gun, Did you strip it, clean and oil it before you went shooting?


Yeah, it's always a good idea to strip, clean, and oil ANYTHING before using it! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Soup

Just stripped and cleaned the Buckmark that I got for my wife on Friday. Debating on wether I should go run a couple hundred rounds through it before I wrap it and put it under the Christmas tree. You know, just to make sure it works!
Soup


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice - keep us updated on it.

If I ever get a 22 pistol, I will probably get a buckmark. When my child is 4 or 5, I plan on getting one to teach them to shoot.


----------



## 2400

Soup said:


> Just stripped and cleaned the Buckmark that I got for my wife on Friday. Debating on wether * I should go run a couple hundred rounds through it before I wrap it and put it under the Christmas tree. You know, just to make sure it works*!
> Soup


Excellent idea, that way you'll know it's safe for her to shoot it. :smt082


----------



## TexasFats

2400 said:


> Glad to hear you like the new gun, Did you strip it, clean and oil it before you went shooting?


Of course! You have to do that with a new gun. There is no way to be sure that there isn't a bunch of grease in the barrel or whatever if you don't first strip it, clean it, and oil it. The problem with feeding seemed to involve a bit of roughness on the feed ramp. As I shot it, things got better. Maybe a bit of polishing there would help. I was shooting CCI Standard Velocity, but, except for the first round from each mag, there was no problem. The rounds that FTF'ed were hanging up on the feed ramp just as the tip of the bullet was entering the chamber.


----------



## teacherboy

I too have a Buckmark and it would do the same. But I failed to pay attention if it was the first round. Anyhow the more rounds I have fired it seems to have gone away. Just replaced the recoil buffer and spring. Parts were $5 direct from Browning.


TexasFats said:


> Of course! You have to do that with a new gun. There is no way to be sure that there isn't a bunch of grease in the barrel or whatever if you don't first strip it, clean it, and oil it. The problem with feeding seemed to involve a bit of roughness on the feed ramp. As I shot it, things got better. Maybe a bit of polishing there would help. I was shooting CCI Standard Velocity, but, except for the first round from each mag, there was no problem. The rounds that FTF'ed were hanging up on the feed ramp just as the tip of the bullet was entering the chamber.


----------



## Shipwreck




----------



## TexasFats

Shipwreck said:


>


Sorry about that, Shipwreck! I still am in the internet Stone Ages with dial-up access. Until I can find a provider of high-speed that doesn't support VPC, HCI, Brady, or some other anti-gun group, I will stay with dial-up.

Does anybody know if Time-Warner is gun friendly or, at least, gun neutral? What about AT&T (formerly SBC, and Southwestern Bell before that)? Also, my digital camera puts out about 6 meg jpegs, and, until I can figure out how to size them down to something more reasonable, you will just have to use your imagination.


----------



## Shipwreck

I think all big companies that size are antigun.

Here is a link to a free image viewer that can do some minor editing.

http://www.irfanview.com/

I've used it for years. In fact, I've altered my Windows settings, and it is my default viewer when I click on any photo on my computer. I usually use photoshop to edit pics, but if I am at work or in a pinch, I use this... It will at least resize your pics. Try to make the longest side of the photo to be no longer than 550-600 pixels. So, people don't have to scroll over the screen.

Also, this link tells how to upload photos for free and how to post them 

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475

Also, if U need to just post this 1 pic, PM me and I will give U my email address. I can resize it for U and post it.


----------



## augmister

I have also been having that problem with the first round loading properly if I put 10 rounds in the magazines. Seems to more of a problem with Federal 550 bulk from WallyWorld. CCI Blazers are no problem and have become my preferred "El Cheapo" round for my Camper. Might just go in and polish the feed ramp with a low powered polishing wheel/pad on my Dremel.


----------



## JeffWard

I did a barrel swap on my Buck Mark to a Tactcal Solutions barrel, and a Tac Sol rail. When I screwed it all back together (after lopping off one of the barrel/rail screws with my Dremel for the slimmer rail) I ended up with a VERY tight slide fit under the new rail.

With standard pressure Federal bulk ammo, I was getting a LOT of jams. I re-oiled everything, and bought a box of CCI Blazer Hyper-velocity stuff.... And went 100 rounds jam free. Took it apart to clan and do my trigger spring flip and noticed where the slide was hitting the bottom of the new scope base/rail. The high pressure stuff fixed all of my metal on metal issues.

The latest batch of Remington bulk crap ($7.50 per 550 rounds) in standard pressure has been fine...

I think if you oil everything well, take a few minutes to inspect, de-bur, and polish the feed ramp and chamber opening, you'll do fine. Stick with high pressure stuff for the first few boxes to break everything in, and enjoy. 

Mine now has 550 rounds of garbage Federal through it, with a dozen+ duds, and a few jams, and since the barrel swap, 100 rounds of CCI High Velocity, and about 100 standard velocity Remingtons... No failures, since the CCIs, except one dud... Solid "primer" strike, just a dud round...

We'll see tomorrow how she shoots with the reduced trigger pull. Over-travel-stop next...

My $330 Buck Mark is now my most expensive gun... LOL

Base pistol, Tac Sol Barrel, Tac Sol Rail, 4 MOA Red Dot 1X scope, trigger-spring flip... It shoots ragged holes at 10M slow-fire, and with the red-dot, can rip off a full mag in 3 seconds into 4" at 10M.

Steel Challenge.... here I come.

JeffWard


----------



## dondavis3

I just joined you.

I bought a Browning Buck Mark Camper Stainless Steel URX MS Ultragrip RX Pro 5 1/2" from Academy.

It was on sale for $299 and I'd just seen the same gun at Cabela's for $399. I also saw the same gun at Bass Pro for $349.

They had 2 Buck Marks there - the blued one had the fiber optic and the stainless one had the black sights.

I haven't gotten to shoot it yet, but maybe this weekend :smt033

:smt1099


----------

